# LGB 21670 Track cleaning loco



## AJTV (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi, this is my first post here so please forgive any any wrong doings.
I ran my LGB track cleaning loco in DC mode for a few years. Recently I bought a Sprog 3 to try out DCC with JMRI. JMRI made some suggestions as to what decoder it thought was in the LGB track cleaner. Unfortunately I just accepted one and programmed the track cleaning loco instead of operating it. Now it will only accept basic commands like forward, back, speed and stop. No lights, no track cleaning in DCC or DC. 
I have tried resetting CV55, it seems to reset, the Loco address returns to 3, but still no lights etc.
Having looked around various forums I have tried the switches in the cab, looked for picked wires. I wrote to LGB but they replied saying they did not recognize this programmer, (something got lost in translatio I think))
So I was wondering if anyone knew what model decoder the 21670 loco has ?
Does anyone have a full list of CV settings for it ?
Does anyone have a working JMRI file of this loco they would be willing to share ?
Has anyone else had this problem?

Thank you for taking time to read my post.

Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB cleaning loco could have the DCC version which means there was a 55020 or 55021 board added.
Newer version has its own special DCC board that is only used in the cleaning loco.
You can find the info for the cv's in the owners manual, just search on the web for:
lgb 20670 pdf
lgb 21670 pdf


This can give you both parts diagram and op manuals.


https://www.trainli.com/USER-GUIDE-PDF/New LGB Engines/lgb-21670-user-guide.pdf this is the Marklin manual.





When you see the reset is 55 to 55 it means it was most likely a Massoth board.


----------



## AJTV (Mar 7, 2019)

Thank you Dan,

Looks like I have the latest LGB special board. There is a CV 55 reset in the manual, but it is not working prperly on the Sprog 3


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Andrew,
All I can say is good luck! I am the guy who posted a couple of years ago about my issues getting that &*&$! LGB cleaning loco to work. I use DC and, as I wrote at the time, my loco stopped working after about a year or two. Disassembled many times. Never really sure what was wrong but I did get it to work. Last year it stopped working again. I disassembled it once again but could not get it to work this time.  I finally bi-passed the decoder and hooked both the running and cleaning motors directly to the DC input. Yes, the cleaning motor runs at the same speed as the loco but it does still clean the track. I need to look into something like a speed control pot to lower the running speed. Maybe I can use the speed control on the top of the loco. Makes me glad I never got into DCC.


Wayne


----------



## AJTV (Mar 7, 2019)

Wayne,

Thank you for responding. Did you ever work out what decoder it had ? Do your lights work ?

I might go the same route as you if I cant find a replacement decoder from another manufacturer.

Andrew


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew - If I were you, I'd get in touch with Greg Elmassian. If anyone knows which decoder to use and how to hook it up, Greg's your man. His email is...

greg (at) elmassian.com

He's a pretty busy guy, so it may take a few days before he gets back to you. I'd also recommend using a clear and definitive subject line on your email so it catches his attention. Something like, "Decoder Help For LGB Track Cleaning Loco"


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

No Andrew, I didn't even try to see what decoder was in the loco since I run DC only. Alas, as expected, none of the lights work since they are all connected to the decoder. If I do take this thing apart again (I have gotten really good at that!) I will possibly try to connect the headlights to the DC power. Maybe not. I would like to cut the forward speed of the loco while maintaining the full DC speed of the cleaning wheels. The bottom line is that it still does a good job cleaning the rails and saves my back from bending over with a sanding stick.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Track cleaner lights are 5 volt bulbs that LGB ran on 6 volts.
I have worked on many track cleaners and installed Zimo decoders in more than 5 of them. They can be set up for DC or DCC operation.


----------



## AJTV (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi all,
Im just replying to everyone in this message. Dwight, thanks for the suggestion. i have been chatting with Greg on another forum. I hope to some indication of the decoder type when I get home on Sunday.

Wayne and Dan, I might end up going down the Zimo decoder install if I cant get DC or DCC running with the installed decoder. 

If the track cleaner lights are 5 Volt, what Voltage are the front and rear lights ?

Any tips on installing a single Zimo decoder to control everthing would be most welcome.

Andrew


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

The yellow track cleaner lights also normally blink on and off on an alternate basis like RR crossing lights. The white headlights are directional. All apparently driven by the circuitry on the decoder. The forward speed control (via the knob on the cab roof-which never worked for me) and the cleaning only on forward direction are also apparently controlled by the decoder. I have lost all of that by bypassing the decoder. I may try to drop the forward speed down with a pot or resister inserted into the loco drive motor feed. I don't really care about the rest. Yes they could be replicated with some fairly basic circuitry but who wants to be bothered for a utility loco. BTW, all of my actual locos are steam engines (sparkies) so diesels are verboten.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight Ennis said:


> Andrew - If I were you, I'd get in touch with Greg Elmassian. If anyone knows which decoder to use and how to hook it up, Greg's your man. His email is...
> 
> greg (at) elmassian.com
> 
> He's a pretty busy guy, so it may take a few days before he gets back to you. I'd also recommend using a clear and definitive subject line on your email so it catches his attention. Something like, "Decoder Help For LGB Track Cleaning Loco"


Ok that does it.
Posts to two threads means you're definitely back. 

I knew you couldn't stay away, And no matter what; no matter who, you just have too much to contribute to deny us your wisdom and love. 

We missed you bro.

 Just kidding.


----------



## AJTV (Mar 7, 2019)

My sincere thanks to everyone for your kind help and support. Before buying a new decoder I decided to give LGB one more try. I very kind gentleman replied with the following information. Some of it was not in the manual so I’m sharing it here In the hope it will help others. As I suspected some of the non listed CV had been overwritten. The Reset still does not work, but having the extra CV below enabled me to program each directly. 
My LGB track cleaning loco is back in business. 
LGB 20670 Schienenschleiflok / Track cleaning loco Besondere CV-Werte / special CV values
30.11.2010 - NR
CV49 = 32 Cleaning Motor Speed control
CV50 = 5 Brightnes for Lights
CV51 = 129 Cleaning motor switch button 1 / forward only
CV52 = 128 Light command forward
CV53 = 64 Light command back
CV54 = 38 Digital Aanalogue flashing light configuration
CV56 = 5 Bright ness flashing roof lights
CV57 = 129 switch for flashing lights
CV55 = 55 Reset Standard
CV55 = 66 Reset Specials


Andrew


----------

